
Vim :smile (2005) - tambourine_man
https://github.com/vim/vim/commit/86e179dbe75010e9545e1a2fcc92a15d57bf27fd
======
cornstalks
The code prints the following:

    
    
                                oooo$$$$$$$$$$$$oooo
                            oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o
                         oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o         o$   $$ o$
         o $ oo        o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o       $$ $$ $$o$
      oo $ $ "$      o$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$o       $$$o$$o$
      "$$$$$$o$     o$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$o    $$$$$$$$
        $$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
        $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$  """$$$
         "$$$""""$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$
          $$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$o
         o$$"   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$       $$$o
         $$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$" "$$$$$$ooooo$$$$o
        o$$$oooo$$$$$  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
        $$$$$$$$"$$$$   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     $$$$""""""""
       """"       $$$$    "$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"      o$$$
                  "$$$o     """$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"$$"         $$$
                    $$$o          "$$""$$$$$$""""           o$$$
                     $$$$o                                o$$$"
                      "$$$$o      o$$$$$$o"$$$$o        o$$$$
                        "$$$$$oo     ""$$$$o$$$$$o   o$$$$""
                           ""$$$$$oooo  "$$$o$$$$$$$$$"""
                              ""$$$$$$$oo $$$$$$$$$$
                                      """"$$$$$$$$$$$
                                          $$$$$$$$$$$$
                                           $$$$$$$$$$"
                                            "$$$""""

~~~
hermitdev
Thanks, I was wondering what this string was doing: static char *code = "\34
\4o\14$\4ox\30 \2o\30$\1ox\25 \2o\36$\1o\11 \1o\1$\3 \2$\1 \1o\1$x\5 \1o\1
\1$\1 \2o\10 \1o\44$\1o\7 \2$\1 \2$\1 \2$\1o\1$x\2 \2o\1 \1$\1 \1$\1 \1\"\1$\6
\1o\11$\4 \15$\4 \11$\1o\7 \3$\1o\2$\1o\1$x\2 \1\"\6$\1o\1$\5 \1o\11$\6 \13$\6
\12$\1o\4 \10$x\4 \7$\4 \13$\6 \13$\6 \27$x\4 \27$\4 \15$\4 \16$\2 \3\"\3$x\5
\1\"\3$\4\"\61$\5 \1\"\3$x\6 \3$\3 \1o\62$\5 \1\"\3$\1ox\5 \1o\2$\1\"\3 \63$\7
\3$\1ox\5 \3$\4 \55$\1\"\1 \1\"\6$\5o\4$\1ox\4 \1o\3$\4o\5$\2 \45$\3
\1o\21$x\4 \10$\1\"\4$\3 \42$\5 \4$\10\"x\3 \4\"\7 \4$\4 \1\"\34$\1\"\6
\1o\3$x\16 \1\"\3$\1o\5 \3\"\22$\1\"\2$\1\"\11 \3$x\20 \3$\1o\12
\1\"\2$\2\"\6$\4\"\13 \1o\3$x\21 \4$\1o\40 \1o\3$\1\"x\22 \1\"\4$\1o\6
\1o\6$\1o\1\"\4$\1o\10 \1o\4$x\24 \1\"\5$\2o\5 \2\"\4$\1o\5$\1o\3
\1o\4$\2\"x\27 \2\"\5$\4o\2 \1\"\3$\1o\11$\3\"x\32 \2\"\7$\2o\1 \12$x\42
\4\"\13$x\46 \14$x\47 \12$\1\"x\50 \1\"\3$\4\"x";

Curious if bram wrote this by hand or used a generator.

~~~
BuuQu9hu
It isn't an appropriate way to commit this either way.

------
otterpro
I just tried this "easter egg" on the latest version of MacVim. Pretty cool.

It appears also to be a tribute the the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
Also, If you search help by typing ":help smile", it says "You found it,
Arthur! _holy-grail_ ", a reference to Arthur Dent.

Now, if we can only implement this on Emacs...

~~~
ackalker
In the same vein, do try ":help 42" as well... :)

------
Gracana
Is it typical vim style to use a space after # in C files? That seems like a
lot of unnecessary churn in the first file.

[edit] Aaand I'm embarrassed about having made the first comment a negative
one. D'oh. But, I do like the Cosmic Cutie! Even if Douglas Adams didn't.
Funny patch, yes.

~~~
pyre
Just add

    
    
      ?w=1
    

to the Github URL to ignore whitespace.

~~~
mikevb
That's not the problem. The problem is the person making the PR projecting
their own style choices instead of following the project's. They explicitly
changed other contributors' code in a negative (stylistic) way.

~~~
tomjakubowski
Bram is the creator and maintainer of vim and the author of that patch.
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/QCj8lIntzCk](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/QCj8lIntzCk)

The space following the "#" is meant to signify that the preprocessor
directive is nested one layer deep. You can see that this style is used in
other files, like here:
[https://github.com/vim/vim/blob/master/src/gui.c#L40-L42](https://github.com/vim/vim/blob/master/src/gui.c#L40-L42)

So no, I think this is Bram bringing one file's indentation style in line with
the rest of the project.

~~~
Gracana
> The space following the "#" is meant to signify that the preprocessor
> directive is nested one layer deep.

Ohhh! I really like that idea. I may adopt that, though I tend to avoid most
preprocessor usage so I have little opportunity to try it out.

------
ntumlin
The output of the command, for the curious:

    
    
                                oooo$$$$$$$$$$$$oooo
                            oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o
                         oo$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o         o$   $$ o$
         o $ oo        o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$o       $$ $$ $$o$
      oo $ $ "$      o$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$o       $$$o$$o$
      "$$$$$$o$     o$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$o    $$$$$$$$
        $$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$      $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
        $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$  """$$$
         "$$$""""$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$
          $$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     "$$$o
         o$$"   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$       $$$o
         $$$    $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$" "$$$$$$ooooo$$$$o
        o$$$oooo$$$$$  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$   o$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
        $$$$$$$$"$$$$   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$     $$$$""""""""
       """"       $$$$    "$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"      o$$$
                  "$$$o     """$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$"$$"         $$$
                    $$$o          "$$""$$$$$$""""           o$$$
                     $$$$o                                o$$$"
                      "$$$$o      o$$$$$$o"$$$$o        o$$$$
                        "$$$$$oo     ""$$$$o$$$$$o   o$$$$""
                           ""$$$$$oooo  "$$$o$$$$$$$$$"""
                              ""$$$$$$$oo $$$$$$$$$$
                                      """"$$$$$$$$$$$
                                          $$$$$$$$$$$$
                                           $$$$$$$$$$"
                                            "$$$""""

------
kahrkunne
11 months and no emacs port yet? Preposterous!

I guess it's not needed, Emacs users are already happy :-)

~~~
0xCMP
Case in point: we have nyan-mode. </case>

------
arebours
Is it just me that mixing formatting fixes with the functional change itself
makes me quiver?

------
LongBallLary
This reminded me of a relevant scene from Curb Your Enthusiasm:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_1FbjuJp4E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_1FbjuJp4E)

------
kazinator
Tsk tsk! Commit mixes gratuitous whitespace changes with semantics. Oh, why?
You just don't do that.

Come on, "git commit --patch", pick out the changes ...

~~~
xjia
Did you mean "git add --patch"?

~~~
kzrdude
A lot of commands know about patch nowadays.

------
generic_user
Sure enough, I just tried it and had a chuckle.

------
dorianm
Having (2015) in the title would be nice :)

~~~
notgood
They put 2005 instead, close enough.

------
irl_

      #!/usr/bin/ex -u
      smile
      quit
    

Alias all commands to this script for unlimited fun.

(Edit: HN syntax)

------
ryenus
On mobile this is nothing meaningful, could someone please share a screenshot?

